# A supply teacher is going to feel the wrath...



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

...of my wife.

He told my 5 year-old there's no Santa!!!

WHO DOES THAT!!!

It messed him up so bad. He started asking all sorts of questions to keep his world from caving in. As expected, he couldn't stop talking about it. He probably told other kids. What a fiasco.

We had to tell him the guy is nuts and playing a trick on him. 

To make things worse, my wife LOVES christmas. She has a meeting with the principal tomorrow morning. Heads are going to roll.
----------------------------

For the record, I think the whole santa thing is a bad idea and not necessary to enjoy the holiday (I am also considered a grinch, however), but I could never do this to a kid.

- - - Updated - - -

I just realized I should have put spoiler alert in the title....sorry.


----------



## TFridgen (Nov 10, 2009)

Unbelievable!
I know first hand what supply teachers go through and how tough a job it is. Kids not listening, talking back, yelling in class, being all around little arseholes; but there is nothing that justifies taking a child's innocence and naivete. 
Bring the wrath!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

What's a supply teacher, like what we used to call a sub(stitute)?

He certainly is an asshole, and has no right being around little kids if that's how he gets his kicks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm 63 and nobody has yet to be able to convince me that Santa doesn't exist. 
Since I am older than the supply teacher, I must be right....correct? 

In addition, I saw Santa and talked to him a long time ago.

Maybe the above can/will help your 5-year old. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Tell the missus to tear him a new one!

Wait a minute, there's no Santa? 8(


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Perhaps the supply teacher didn't go far enough. I mean, if you're going to be so zealous about teaching kids about reality, then perhaps they need to tell kids that Elmo is basically a sock with someone's hand up his arse, and that inside Barney is a fat guy sweating. Maybe they ought to have the kindergarten walls plastered with pictures of kids lying dead on the streets of Damascus and Tacloban. And maybe the teacher should have impressed upon the child that one day, who knows, maybe tomorrow, their parents and aunties and uncles and cousins are going to die. And that, if the child lives long enough, they will probably either get cancer or come down with dementia.

I mean you GOT to be "real" with kids, right?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Years ago a student's guitar badly needed a setup and some other repairs so I told the kid to just get her mom to go back to where she bought it and get the work done. The kid looked more worried than I'd ever seen as she answered "but Santa brought it!" Over the years I have set up that guitar, replaced all of the electronics, filed sharp fret ends, pretty much everything it ever needed. The kid is 15 now and laughs at the story, but even a Grinch like me couldn't tell a kid santa isn't real.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

that's awful. i hope your wife (and the school) rips him a new one.
it shouldn't be too tough to get the little one back on the Santa-wagon at 5 yrs old, but casting that doubt is never a teacher's place.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

greco said:


> I'm 63 and nobody has yet to be able to convince me that Santa doesn't exist.
> Since I am older than the supply teacher, I must be right....correct?
> 
> In addition, I saw Santa and talked to him a long time ago.
> ...


+ 1

I'm in my 50's, Santa shows up every year .


That putz oughta find a new line of work , something that suits his demeanor...like a tax collector .

report him


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

If your wife isn't satisfied with the principal's








handling of this .. I'd get the news involved.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A supply teacher? He hands out chalk and paper clips, right. Sounds like a politically correct paper shuffler so be un-politically correct and send him a chunk of coal. Wrapped. 
And tell the boy that me and greco say that there's a Santa and we're old guys and know what's what.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Then what about the Easter Bunny & the tooth fairy?
Or singers without egos?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Santa is alive and doing well in the North I can assure you.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm Santa.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

puckhead said:


> that's awful. i hope your wife (and the school) rips him a new one.
> it shouldn't be too tough to get the little one back on the Santa-wagon at 5 yrs old, but casting that doubt is never a teacher's place.


Exactly, I'll keep you guys posted.

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


> If your wife isn't satisfied with the principal's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm afraid that she'll make the news for what's she's going to do to this guy.

- - - Updated - - -



keto said:


> What's a supply teacher, like what we used to call a sub(stitute)?
> 
> He certainly is an asshole, and has no right being around little kids if that's how he gets his kicks.


Exactly. He's a sub and probably shouldn't be around them.

- - - Updated - - -



Electraglide said:


> A supply teacher? He hands out chalk and paper clips, right. Sounds like a politically correct paper shuffler so be un-politically correct and send him a chunk of coal. Wrapped.
> And tell the boy that me and greco say that there's a Santa and we're old guys and know what's what.


My wife bought him this little elf doll that he believes goes to the north pole every night to update santa on his behaviour. When he wakes up in the morning, he finds the elf in a different place and into mischeif. For example, this morning there was cereal all over the counter and the elf was in the box.

Maybe, I'll grab a piece of lump charcoal from the garage and put a note with it from Santa telling my son to deliver it to the guy. That would be classic.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

My wife and I were babysitting a buddy of mines 5 year old kid last weekend and out of know were he asked if Santa was alive. Luck for us the town I live in was having their Santa Clause parade and we showed him that Santa was alive and well.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I'm Santa.


So *you're* the SOB that left us with all those loose tiles and chimney repairs? Not to mention the note that read "_Sorry, fresh out. I'll get back to you ASAP. Thanks for the beer n' cookies."
_


----------



## jdguitarbuilder (Aug 1, 2010)

I wish your wife the best! Go get him! If the principal tries to brush off the incident go to the press. What ever the teachers personal views on Christmas or Santa are he had no excuse destroying it for you child.

Cheers
Any Merry Christmas!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

:smile-new:


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Maybe, I'll grab a piece of lump charcoal from the garage and put a note with it from Santa telling my son to deliver it to the guy. That would be classic.


I like that a lot.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd never do that to a little kid! I hope it was just an error (if you've ever experienced a day teaching kindergarten you'd know it is a little hectic) and not a personal agenda. What do you need, his job over that? Will an apology do?

If it was my kid I'd frame it as Santa doesn't come to people who don't believe in him, some people never get a present from Santa because they're naughty, so maybe that teacher never got a present from Santa.

Fwiw, my sister in law and her Marxist husband don't teach Xmas or Santa to their kids. They outright teach them that Santa is a fraud. Their kids pulled the same "Santa isn't real" thing on my kids, I had to do this kind of damage control too. I don't understand why some people don't want kids to experience wonder.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think that some folks are so dead set on "expressing their beliefs" that they forget other people's needs. There's a sweet little John Candy movie, co-featuring Ally Sheedy and Maureen O'Hara, called "Only the Lonely" ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Only_the_Lonely_(film) ), where Candy is a Chicago cop who lives with his mom, played by O'Hara. His mom has a habit of saying the most disruptively unpleasant, demotivating, and insulting things at the wrong time, frequently destroying Candy's social life and self-esteem. Her excuse and constant phrase is "I'm just telling it like it is". She clings so tenaciously to her belief that she is doing the right thing, that she doesn't care how much devastation she leaves in her wake, because in her mind "honesty" must trump all.

There's a lot of folks like that out there.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

greco said:


> I'm 63 and nobody has yet to be able to convince me that Santa doesn't exist.
> Since I am older than the supply teacher, I must be right....correct?
> 
> In addition, I saw Santa and talked to him a long time ago.
> ...


I've been meaning to talk to you about that. You still owe me the dry-cleaning costs for that little accident while sitting on my lap! Pay up, or no pony for you!

Santa


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I'm Santa.


 I thought you were Batman. I stand corrected.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Option1 said:


> I've been meaning to talk to you about that. You still owe me the dry-cleaning costs for that little accident while sitting on my lap! Pay up, or no pony for you!
> 
> Santa


Dear Santa,

I think you must be confusing me with someone else...I didn't wish/ask for a pony.

Please check your list again.

Thanks

Dave

P.S. I have been a good boy ALL year.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Milkman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Santa.
> ...


Oh crap, can I change it back?

I'd rather be Batman (cooler car).


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

greco said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I think you must be confusing me with someone else...I didn't wish/ask for a pony.
> 
> ...


Dear Dave,

Sorry, you're right. I misread "hookers and booze" as "pony". An easy mistake as I'm sure you'll agree.

As for the "good boy" part, well I also checked that and I'm not sure I can take the word of the dancers of the Dew Drop Inn Peeler Bar in this instance, although there's no denying they did rave about your generosity. However, I will look further into the matter and will at least ensure the delivery of the requested inflatable Pamela Anderson.

Happy Hanuka,
Santa


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Not likely you're going to get any action against a heavily Union protected teacher. If this were me, now that the damage is done and this has been made a big thing of, I'd probably come clean with the little one and let him in on the secret. If you keep up the lie, obviously there will come a day when the child knows the truth and will look back and say well my parents lied to me and the teacher told the truth. Of course I have no idea why the teacher would get in to something like this with a child. Its not their right to do this and isn't why the child goes to school.
With my kids, right from the start, I never led them to believe in Santa Claus or the easter bunny. They always knew it was a fantasy and a fun thing. Yes they partook in the festivities and knew it was just for fun. I also taught them never to tell any other children, that if other childrens parents wanted them to believe the fantasy it was their right. Never once did my children ever ruin it for anyone else.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I thought you were Batman. I stand corrected.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


+1 since you're rip as hell, I was sure that was the real Dark Knith Return...

Can you be both, Batman and Santa? Would explain alot of things!!!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Not likely you're going to get any action against a heavily Union protected teacher. If this were me, now that the damage is done and this has been made a big thing of, I'd probably come clean with the little one and let him in on the secret. If you keep up the lie, obviously there will come a day when the child knows the truth and will look back and say well my parents lied to me and the teacher told the truth. Of course I have no idea why the teacher would get in to something like this with a child. Its not their right to do this and isn't why the child goes to school.
> With my kids, right from the start, I never led them to believe in Santa Claus or the easter bunny. They always knew it was a fantasy and a fun thing. Yes they partook in the festivities and knew it was just for fun. I also taught them never to tell any other children, that if other childrens parents wanted them to believe the fantasy it was their right. Never once did my children ever ruin it for anyone else.


I agree with you, in some ways, but fantasy is a nice thing, no? This world is a total mess, being a adult is dull and money screws everything up, why can't we have magic to escape???
As a kid, I was the one who belived in Santa, I was the one who wanted to escape to Neverland, life would have been way easier overthere...


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nothing worse than the Scorn of a woman. Sick'em Tiger!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Oh crap, can I change it back?
> 
> I'd rather be Batman (cooler car).


you sure? santa's got a pretty cool ride too.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> I agree with you, in some ways, but fantasy is a nice thing, no? This world is a total mess, being a adult is dull and money screws everything up, why can't we have magic to escape???
> As a kid, I was the one who belived in Santa, I was the one who wanted to escape to Neverland, life would have been way easier overthere...


Yes for sure nothing wrong with fantasy at all. Myself, I like to know that I'm in the fantasy.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I'm Santa.


I thought of "I'm Batman" but also thought of this-
[video=youtube;-8h_v_our_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8h_v_our_Q[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Okay, so I got the follow up call from my wife earlier today.

The principal didn't know what the meeting was about, but his jaw dropped when he heard. She said he tried to keep his composure (since he's the principal), but he was obviously not happy. The most he can do is send him an email and ensure that he is not in the same class as our son again.

Damage control: there was a lot of good ideas here. We've decided to go see Santa in a mall and give the elf helper a head's up to see if they can fix it (and to protect santa from the inevitable interrogation from our son). 

We can't bring ourselves to tell him the truth, since all other make-believe things will go to shit. He's an only child and way too grown up for his age already, so we've just got to keep lying to him (I actually hate doing this, but the alternative isn't an option). I refuse to steal this from him. 

Unfortunately, the bastard also told him that it's just a man in a suit. He's already started to put the fact that none of them really look alike. How shitty. Ultimately, he may be robbed of this. We'll hold out as long as we can, I suppose.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Unfortunately, the bastard also told him that it's just a man in a suit. He's already started to put the fact that none of them really look alike. How shitty. Ultimately, he may be robbed of this. We'll hold out as long as we can, I suppose.


If you're not able to get him back into believing then this might be a good time to teach him about St Nicholas and the origins of the Santa story. A real person who built his life around secret gift giving is just as amazing of a story. Maybe adopt a less fortunate family and let your son have a part in being Santa to them. It's a backup plan, anyway.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Santa's busy - he has helpers working for him at the mall. 

We never told our kids anything about Santa. When the question came up, we asked "What do you think?" They ended up believing longer than most of their peers.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Growing up in the 60's was so much less complicated.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

kat_ said:


> If you're not able to get him back into believing then this might be a good time to teach him about St Nicholas and the origins of the Santa story. A real person who built his life around secret gift giving is just as amazing of a story. Maybe adopt a less fortunate family and let your son have a part in being Santa to them. It's a backup plan, anyway.


Good one. I already panicked and wiki'd St. Nick in front of him - he understood that the two are somehow related. So this is certainly a viable option.

- - - Updated - - -



bw66 said:


> Santa's busy - he has helpers working for him at the mall.
> 
> We never told our kids anything about Santa. When the question came up, we asked "What do you think?" They ended up believing longer than most of their peers.


Not bad at all. This will be my go-to if he asks me flat out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> +1 since you're rip as hell, I was sure that was the real Dark Knith Return...
> 
> Can you be both, Batman and Santa? Would explain alot of things!!!


I've never seen them both in the same place, have you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> Not likely you're going to get any action against a heavily Union protected teacher. .


Subs aren't protected by the union. It's unlikely that this teacher will ever work at this particular school again, because the teachers pick who they call to take their classes. If this is a large city, substitute teachers have to 'make the sub list', and a call from the principal could get you removed from that list. In a small center, word could get around. If this guy is a new teacher, he may never make it because of an incident like this. If you don't get subbing, then you don't get short term contracts, and then you won't get permanent.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, it seems like everything has been restored. He's moved on like an absent-minded toy-hungry delinquent. A lot of our friends have helped. My wife and I had a very convincing argument about whether he should tell Santa about him. 
I said its mean and to leave him alone now. Santa already doesn't like him, etc, etc. He's all smiles as seen below. 



(Gratuitous son shot)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i remember learning santa wasn't real. i remember just like it was yesterday, even though it was more than 40 yrs ago. 

i was doing a school report on spiders. i went to a neighbor to borrow their "S" encyclopedia. while i paged through it on my way to spiders, i came across an article on santa clause. it began with the description "a mythical character..." 
so i went to the dictionary and looked up mythical. then i went to my parents, and with all the anger of a 7 yr old, i called them liars. i was so angry at being lied to,i remember it to this day, 41 yrs later. and yet, i still made this same mistake with my own kids. _the people who punished me when i lied, had been lying to me for years._ i saw it as just one more bullshit justification for someone to have the right to put their hands on me. i never trusted them again after that. i say, don't do that to your kids.
just because you want to perpetuate a fantasy you enjoy. then they will grow up with all these unrealistic expectations of how they should provide christmas to their own kids on some big scale. i wish i had the sense to break from that tradition when i had my own kids. it wasn't the teacher's place to undo what you did, but that doesn't absolve you or your wife, either. i realize none of you will agree with me, but that's my opinion


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> i remember learning santa wasn't real. i remember just like it was yesterday, even though it was more than 40 yrs ago. i was doing a school report on spiders. i went to a neighbor to borrow their "S" encyclopedia. while i paged through it on my way to spiders, i came across an article on santa clause. it began with the description "a mythical character..." so i went to the dictionary and looked up mythical. then i went to my parents, and with all the anger of a 7 yr old, i called them liars. i was so angry at being lied to,i remember it to this day, 41 yrs later. and yet, i still made this same mistake with my own kids. the people who punished me when i lied, had been lying to me for years. i saw it as just one more bullshit justification for someone to have the right to put their hands on me. i never trusted them again after that. i say, don't do that to your kids. just because you want to perpetuate a fantasy you enjoy. then they will grow up with all these unrealistic expectations of how they should provide christmas to their own kids on some big scale. i wish i had the sense to break from that tradition when i had my own kids. it wasn't the teacher's place to undo what you did, but that doesn't absolve you or your wife, either. i realize none of you will agree with me, but that's my opinion


You're wrong. I do agree with you. I wish there was another way, so I could avoid stuff like this. And it bugs me that I have to lie. But you balance that out with the joy Santa brings, dunno. 

There may be more to your story though, because I didn't react like that with my parents when I found out. I certainly trust them. 

I guess it's not cut and dry. I'm going with the flow (less friction with the wife). 

I also wonder if some alternative would generate the same Christmas feeling a fictitious Santa brings. It's too overwhelming to think about.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> I've never seen them both in the same place, have you?


I've never seen forum member Wild Bill and Santa in the same place either, though I've had to look _*real*_ close.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

cheezyridr said:


> i remember learning santa wasn't real. i remember just like it was yesterday, even though it was more than 40 yrs ago.
> 
> i was doing a school report on spiders. i went to a neighbor to borrow their "S" encyclopedia. while i paged through it on my way to spiders, i came across an article on santa clause. it began with the description "a mythical character..."
> so i went to the dictionary and looked up mythical. then i went to my parents, and with all the anger of a 7 yr old, i called them liars. i was so angry at being lied to,i remember it to this day, 41 yrs later. and yet, i still made this same mistake with my own kids. _the people who punished me when i lied, had been lying to me for years._ i saw it as just one more bullshit justification for someone to have the right to put their hands on me. i never trusted them again after that. i say, don't do that to your kids.
> just because you want to perpetuate a fantasy you enjoy. then they will grow up with all these unrealistic expectations of how they should provide christmas to their own kids on some big scale. i wish i had the sense to break from that tradition when i had my own kids. it wasn't the teacher's place to undo what you did, but that doesn't absolve you or your wife, either. i realize none of you will agree with me, but that's my opinion


I feel for your personal situation, but I never grew up in a world like that. It appears there is much, much more to the story and I am not asking you to share it with us. But in my opinion, and mine alone, you are not lying to your kids when you tell them Santa is sliding down the chimney tonight with presents. If you tell them . Or if they ask you a direct question about santa when they are 5 years old its pretty simple. You say "do you believe in santa? if they say yes then you go along with it. You say "I am not sure but I still believe in him too" That way nobody is lying and on you go. When he comes to you in 4 years and says there is no santa you say WHAT? Boy, I feel like a big dummy now...... Its pretty simple stuff here. Seems to me we are laying a hell of a lot of stuff on some really young shoulders here. In the case of this teacher, he or she is a moron, simple is that. In my day he/she would have been reamed out personally, by me. 

There is lying and then there is innocent fibbing. Santa and the Easter bunny fall into the fibbing column. We seem determined to eliminate any childhood from kids today. We expect them to understand adult concepts when they are 5 years old. Not sure where this all came from. You cant tell a 5 year old to keep a secret, it does not work, nor should it work. Marnie used to do that all the time with her kids. They were constantly sitting in the middle of adult conversations. No place for kids. When we are discussing the crack addict next door or her friend cheating on her husband or a whole host of other adult conversations that is no place for young ears.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I've never looked at it so much as lying as a conduit for passing on a joy in giving. Kids figure it out eventually, but while they're young it's fun to see this spirit personified - it makes it more real for them.

I'm a teacher/administrator. I'm sorry, but that sub is a fuktard - plain and simple. When I'm in class with a group of students, I have one expectation of myself that overrides all others - I have to treat these kids at least as well as I want my own kids' teachers to be treating them. Subs aren't unionized. As admin, I'd never have that person in my school again - it's ok to have your beliefs and convictions, but a classroom full of young children in not the stage to spew them in - it's someone else's kids and you have to respect that. I've had some recent issues with subs that I will never have replace me again - it's a pain in the ass. As a parent, I'd be hard-pressed not to put the boots to the dimwit.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Growing up in the 60's was so much less complicated.


Children need a sense of magic in their young lives. Lord knows we get to live with reality long enough.

I still remember my daughter coming home literally weeping because we were killing the dolphins. She went on to explain to me how the poor dolphins were getting caught in the tuna nets and were being killed. I never asked why she didn't cry for the poor tuna. 

By 8 years old she learned at school what condoms were for and that homosexuality was ok..................................................... 8 years old.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

...besides, if Santa doesn't exist, then Mrs. Claus doesn't exist, and what kind of world would it be without Mrs. Claus???


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats why I still believe and I am 51 



b-nads said:


> ...besides, if Santa doesn't exist, the Mrs. Claus doesn't exist, and what kind of world would it be without Mrs. Claus???


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This is lying to a child............


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I've never seen forum member Wild Bill and Santa in the same place either, though I've had to look _*real*_ close.


The difference is that Santa don't know shit about amps....


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i remember learning santa wasn't real. i remember just like it was yesterday, even though it was more than 40 yrs ago.
> 
> i was doing a school report on spiders. i went to a neighbor to borrow their "S" encyclopedia. while i paged through it on my way to spiders, i came across an article on santa clause. it began with the description "a mythical character..."
> so i went to the dictionary and looked up mythical. then i went to my parents, and with all the anger of a 7 yr old, i called them liars. i was so angry at being lied to,i remember it to this day, 41 yrs later. and yet, i still made this same mistake with my own kids. _the people who punished me when i lied, had been lying to me for years._ i saw it as just one more bullshit justification for someone to have the right to put their hands on me. i never trusted them again after that. i say, don't do that to your kids.
> just because you want to perpetuate a fantasy you enjoy. then they will grow up with all these unrealistic expectations of how they should provide christmas to their own kids on some big scale. i wish i had the sense to break from that tradition when i had my own kids. it wasn't the teacher's place to undo what you did, but that doesn't absolve you or your wife, either. i realize none of you will agree with me, but that's my opinion



I agree with you. Because thats exactly what I did with my children. I broke tradition and didn't do it the way everyone does and pressures everyone to do. However it was still fun. Children play make believe all the time. And they are smart enough to know make believe is not real. So I did not present the holiday myths as real. I presented it for what it was. Make believe. And I used to play make believe stuff with my children all the time. So I was able to make it fun for them with lying to them. I realize this can sometimes be a bit tricky though. My children were very good and understanding about not ruining it for the parents of cousins and friends of others who wished to remain true to tradition. I realize some children are different and its impossible from keeping them from blurting out there knowledge.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Beach Bob said:


> The difference is that Santa don't know shit about amps....



That, and Santa's a Liberal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

At least he kept the jobs at the North Pole and didn't outsource them elsewhere to make the shareholders happy.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Prove it!





mhammer said:


> At least he kept the jobs at the North Pole and didn't outsource them elsewhere to make the shareholders happy.


- - - Updated - - -

...and for those of you interested in the secular humanist approach (whatever the fuck that is)

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1358244


You just can't make this shit up.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Leave it to TGP.

I'm surprised that they're not discussing boutique trees.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I was banned from there. What does it say?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Prove it!


Well, didn't you see the Will Ferrell movie _Elf_? I mean, sheesh, here's a Paypal quarter, buy yourself a *clue*, buddy! :smile-new:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Ahhh, that explains it. I make it a point to avoid watching anything with Will Ferrell in it 

e


mhammer said:


> Well, didn't you see the Will Ferrell movie _Elf_? I mean, sheesh, here's a Paypal quarter, buy yourself a *clue*, buddy! :smile-new:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

> Santa's busy - he has helpers working for him at the mall.


that's the route we go as well. He has helpers (parents included) , and you never know which one is the real Santa.
We are just careful to write the tags from him in different writing, and the gifts are in different paper that the ones from us.

My kid notices and remembers the strangest thing - we were lining up at the mall a coupe of years ago and she says "Do you think it's the real Santa? he had blue eyes last year!". Fortunately it was the same guy. So afterwards she whispered to me "I think that's the real one!"


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

My nephew (4 at the time) told me he found his presents in the closet. 
I told him that santa hides the presents in different houses prior to x-mas, 
so .. they may not be yours. keep the secret for him. ok?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Ahhh, that explains it. I make it a point to avoid watching anything with Will Ferrell in it
> 
> e


A policy I've only recently arrived at. I really don't need to see that guy in his ****** tighties ever again.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh man, I remember cracking the code on Santa when I thought it was strange that he would shop at Zellers and leave the price tag on a gift. 

Yeah, no way a sub should spill the beans on Santa. That's like telling a kid their pet isn't going to heaven because it's not real...

Tough week bud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

laristotle said:


> My nephew (4 at the time) told me he found his presents in the closet.
> I told him that santa hides the presents in different houses prior to x-mas,
> so .. they may not be yours. keep the secret for him. ok?


Thats how you talk to a 4 year old, thats not lying in my books


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mhammer said:


> At least he kept the jobs at the North Pole and didn't outsource them elsewhere to make the shareholders happy.


And he's been cleverly disguising child labour for generations.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i remember learning santa wasn't real. i remember just like it was yesterday, even though it was more than 40 yrs ago.
> 
> i was doing a school report on spiders. i went to a neighbor to borrow their "S" encyclopedia. while i paged through it on my way to spiders, i came across an article on santa clause. it began with the description "a mythical character..."
> so i went to the dictionary and looked up mythical. then i went to my parents, and with all the anger of a 7 yr old, i called them liars. i was so angry at being lied to,i remember it to this day, 41 yrs later. and yet, i still made this same mistake with my own kids. _the people who punished me when i lied, had been lying to me for years._ i saw it as just one more bullshit justification for someone to have the right to put their hands on me. i never trusted them again after that. i say, don't do that to your kids.
> just because you want to perpetuate a fantasy you enjoy. then they will grow up with all these unrealistic expectations of how they should provide christmas to their own kids on some big scale. i wish i had the sense to break from that tradition when i had my own kids. it wasn't the teacher's place to undo what you did, but that doesn't absolve you or your wife, either. i realize none of you will agree with me, but that's my opinion


I kind of agree with you, but it doesn't have to be such a bitter moment.
I remember learning Santa wasn't real and feeling that it was quite sweet that all those years those presents I thought were from him were actually from the love of my parents.
To me, that's a much more important message than whatever one Santa is supposed to represent.

I personally think the whole santa thing is stupid and has no value.
We spend so much time trying to street proof our kids- don't talk to strangers, take candy from strangers, get in strange cars etc, BUT its ok to sit on a strange old mans lap, who is surveiling their every actions all year long and breaks into their house once a year.

I kind of feel sorry for teachers, that get put on the spot with having to answer these kinds of questions. esp if they start off when one kid tells the truth and confuses things. So when in doubt, the truth is the right answer.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I personally think the whole santa thing is stupid and has no value.
> We spend so much time trying to street proof our kids- don't talk to strangers, take candy from strangers, get in strange cars etc, BUT its ok to sit on a strange old mans lap, who is surveiling their every actions all year long and breaks into their house once a year.



yeah good point. All a pedophile would have to do is dress up like Santa Claus and he's in.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> *Children need a sense of magic in their young lives*. Lord knows we get to live with reality long enough.
> 
> I still remember my daughter coming home literally weeping because we were killing the dolphins. She went on to explain to me how the poor dolphins were getting caught in the tuna nets and were being killed. I never asked why she didn't cry for the poor tuna.
> 
> By 8 years old she learned at school what condoms were for and that homosexuality was ok..................................................... 8 years old.


Well, one persons "magic" is another persons "mass consumerism".
The only way I can temper that is through charity, because for many, "magic" doesn't just happen on its own. I don't see my role as a father as someone who just gives my daughter things, I need to teach her and instill values in her.
That's why tonight, as we do every year, my daughter and I will be going to the mall so she can pick out a toy that she will give to a toy drive for needy kids.
That experience IMO eclipses whatever magic will be at our house under the tree on the morning of Dec 25th.

I should probably mention that for a couple years during some dark days in my childhood when my mom was newly separated and unemployed, the bulk of my presents came by delivery in a brightly decorated box, about the size of 3 shoe boxes side-by-side....from what she told me was the Toronto Star toy drive. I don't remember what was in the boxes, or if the toys were even any good, but I'll always remember the boxes.


----------

